# help ! need dress for vegas!



## iiifugaziii (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !
I'm not the greatest when it comes to fashion, I need some recs/help for some sexy dresses! I'm going to vegas in a few weeks! I prefer non print, and kinda like to stick to cassic black/white colors. maybe red if I love it!  
I want it to be a mini dress that's fitted to my body. 

anyone know where to find some good dresses like this? (price is whatever) I checked out nordstrom online and didn't really see much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you!


----------



## pam1187 (Jul 18, 2010)

amiclubwear.com has a bunch


----------



## Moni (Jul 19, 2010)

BEBE Has some really great Vegas dresses.


----------



## Cupid (Jul 19, 2010)

Greatglam.com: has a lot of really cute Vegas worthy dresses that are super affordable and cute. 

Hotmiamistyles.com: also has a bunch of cute trendy ones that are simplistic and come in a ton of different colors. 

Have fun! I love Vegas!


----------



## MissxMetal (Jul 20, 2010)

ASOS | Shop women's fashion and men's clothing | Free Delivery & Returns - I love it!

Plus SUPER sale!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 20, 2010)

Aritzia, shopbop.com and American Apparel usually has some sexy dresses.


----------



## na294 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree I'd go with bebe.  They always have perfect club dresses.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know about you all... but when I go to Vegas I make it my opportunity to wear my most ornate clothes.... jeweled gold heels- yes please! I also agree with BEBE, but I would check out ALL department stores... go to the mall. Each of them will probably have 1 or 2 dresses that would work and would be cheaper than BEBE. Most importantly though is that there is usually a fair amount of walking so find yourself a comfortable pair of heels/shoes. 

Have fun! I love Vegas... and if you're going in a few weeks keep in mind the dry heat! Uh, dry heat = excellent hair days for curly hair like me.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 27, 2010)

try this one from express:

EXPRESS: ROUCHED LACE-STRAP DRESS 


in black, it would be fabulous for a night out!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 28, 2010)

^ooh nice suggestion!

I'm partial to this one:
EXPRESS: DRAPED STRAPLESS DRESS

with some awesome heels.


----------



## _tiffany (Aug 7, 2010)

Forever 21 is a good place to look also.  I love Vegas.  I think most of the dresses I've worn there have been from F21.  I really like a lot of dresses from bebe but they're too expensive for me!  And I agree about the shoe thing, make sure you can walk in your heels: if you can't, don't wear them or bring backup shoes.  So many girls end up walking barefoot in the street or casinos, ew!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 9, 2010)

They now sell roll-able ballet flats at some stores (or if I lived out of the US a few vending machines have them overseas) that you can stick in your purse in case of heel exhaustion.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 9, 2010)

def. bringing back-up shoes! found a dress off of amiclubwear  (figure I'll do some more shopping once I get there, too!) can't wait to be by a pool in 100 degree weather!
thanks so much for all the help/suggestions <3


----------

